# fruit tree help needed



## sw_va (Mar 24, 2013)

We have some fruit trees and some of them are broken in the middle. It looks like they were pushed over and bent and starting to break. What can i do to save them thanks.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't know if this will help,but I used duck tape and wrapped it together real tight,then seal it with that black tree sealer to keep out pest.So far it's worked for me on one small tree.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

sw_va said:


> We have some fruit trees and some of them are broken in the middle. It looks like they were pushed over and bent and starting to break. What can i do to save them thanks.


Do you have deer fencing around them?


----------



## sw_va (Mar 24, 2013)

No there is no fence around them yet. They seem like someone try to bend them over one is compleatly broken. A couple of the others are cracked in.the middle.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

sw_va said:


> No there is no fence around them yet. They seem like someone try to bend them over one is compleatly broken. A couple of the others are cracked in.the middle.


By "someone" are you suggesting vandalism? :gaah:

Do you have an ag extension office in your area? They might be able to offer a treatment. But if it's some idiot going around...well, being an idiot, they might come back & finish what they started. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

If it is some one, get those old time fly catchers pull down the sticky part. Use plenty of them, so they get all tangled in the sticker stuff. String some cans together so you hear them. Now get garden hose in place alittle ways back. Just soak them with water, use the jet spray. Some pest need a hard lesson. Good luck


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Is it a pruning issue?*

Fruit trees can be broken by the fruit that grows on them. My neighbors apricot tree has broken several times. I have a heavy producing peach tree that would break if I didn't trim it back and cull a few hundred extras that the tree cannot support. Fruit trees produce better fruit and are healthier when they are regularly maintained--pruned, fertilized, and well watered.


----------

